
Quartex Pascal, Status - e12e
https://jonlennartaasenden.wordpress.com/2020/09/14/quartex-pascal-status/
======
codezero
Grabbed this out of a post on that blog to maybe help explain what this is:

tldr? (i may be wrong) this is a Delphi like programming system for building
applications - probably niche, but seems neat!

""" The QTX Framework was initially a library I created back in 2014, but it
has later been completely overhauled and turned into a full RTL. It is not
compatible with Smart Pascal and has a completely different architecture.

QTX Pascal is indirectly funded by the Amiga Retro Community (which might
sound strange, but the technical level of that community is beyond anything I
have encountered elsewhere) since QTX is central to the creation of the
Quartex Media Desktop. It is a shame that Embarcadero decided to not back the
project. The compiler and toolchain would have been a part of Delphi by now,
and I wouldn’t have to write a separate IDE. But when they see what this
system can deliver in terms of services, database work, mobile and embedded
-they might regret it. The project only accepts donation funding, I am not
interested in investors or partners. If you want a vision turned into reality,
you gotta do it yourself. Everything else just gets in the way.

For developers by developers

Quartex Pascal is made for the community. It will be free for students and
open-source projects. And a commercial license will never exceed $300. It is a
shareware license and the financial aspects is purely to help fund further
research and development of the desktop cloud platform. The final goal
(CloudForge) is to compile the IDE itself to JavaScript, so people only need a
browser to write enterprise level applications via Quartex Media Desktop. When
that is finished, my work is done – and people have a clear path to the
future. """

------
zoom6628
Amazing and great to see people making current and great projects with a
Pascal variant.

